# Material Safety Data Sheet (MSDS)



## Milky^.^

Hola!
me pueden ayudar con esto?
la verdad no se como traducir esta frase:     *MATERIAL SAFETY DATA SHEET*​​gracias!!


----------



## Marxelo

Hoja de Datos de Seguridad de Materiales.


----------



## monivilla29

¡Hola amigos foreros!

¿Alguien sabe como se dice "Material Safety Data Sheet" o MSDS? 
Encontré *Hoja de Datos de Seguridad de Materiales* pero se me hace algo literal la traducción...

Mi intento es *hoja de seguridad para materiales* pero me gustaría saber si éste tipo de documento lleva un nombre en particular (aunque no se parezca mucho a la versión en inglés). 

La definición de MSDS es: el documento que describe los riesgos de un material peligroso y suministra información sobre cómo se puede manipular, usar y almacenar el material con seguridad.

GRACIAS


----------



## Affluence

Yo lo dejo como MSDS y explico entre paréntesis lo que significa, en este caso Hoja de Datos de Seguridad de Materiales. 
Igual estas hojas vienen en inglés y los técnicos se refieren a ellas como MSDS. Lo digo por experiencia propia.


----------



## monivilla29

Mmm... no se me había ocurrido. Creo que tienes razón.
Gracias =-D


----------



## TranslatingCat

hello

I do not think this is a good translation. An _MSDS_ gives information about safety precautions to take when handling the material, and also the hazards associated with the material.

An accurate translation would be: Hoja de datos de seguridad sobre el material, o 
hojas de información sobre peligros del material, o 
hoja de datos para manejar el material con seguridad.

I would like to know the opinion of a Senior Member with more translation experience.

Thank you


----------



## Vell Bruixot

"Hojas de datos de seguridad de los materiales" is the translation accepted by the US Dept of Labor.    It appears to have no more and no less ambiguity than the original English title.  The expression (translation) is also commonly applied in many other Spanish speaking countries including Chile and Argentina.

http://www.osha.gov/OshDoc/data_General_Facts/hazardouschemicalsinlabs-spanish.pdf

_Ubicación y disponibilidad de material de referencia
conocido que trate de peligros químicos y de su uso,
almacenamiento y eliminación segura, incluyendo,
pero sin limitación, las hojas de datos de seguridad
de materiales (MSDS - Material Safety Data Sheet)

_Chile:  http://www.endesa.cl/Endesa_Chile/p...os_para_proveedores_de_insumos_peligrosos.pdf_

see also use in  http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Residuo_peligroso

Commented by senior member,  translator for government of Chile, and registered Certified Safety Professional in the US
_


----------



## TranslatingCat

Thank you, Vell.


----------



## emm1366

No sé si una traducción exacta aplique a todos los países. En Colombia se conocen como hojas de seguridad o tarjetas de emergencia.


----------



## TranslatingCat

En ese caso, la traducción deberá ser literal.


----------



## pandashow

NUEVA PREGUNTA - HILOS UNIDOS​
Product name: ATX860R3A(All Colors),
Chemical name: Polypropylene,
Chemical family: Hydrocarbon,
Product appearance/odor: Cylindrical, odorless pellets. 

well I am doing a translation about MATERIAL SAFETY DATA SHEET so how this could be in spanish???


----------



## Benzene

Hi *pandashow!*

My suggestion is as follows:

"Material Safety Data Sheet" = "Ficha de Seguridad".

Bye,

Benzene


----------

